# Opinions on Pedigree - Anyone willing?



## GettingToKnowGSDs (Oct 25, 2017)

As I've posted before, my family will be adding a GSD pup to our home soon! Fingers crossed! I'm confident in our breeder's ability to pick the right puppy for us, BUT I just received an update including a link to the official pedigree of the litter we may be getting our pup from and I'd love to hear opinions from the knowledgeable people on this forum.  

To protect my privacy on a public board (and my breeder's privacy), I'll private message anyone who is willing to take a glance at the pedigree and give me opinions on what they see. The announcement is public on her website, so it's not THAT private, but I'd rather keep it to private messaging. Anyway, just let me know if you'd be willing to do this, I think it would be fun and informative for me.

FYI - we'd be interested in the tail-wagging, active family companion pup from this litter.

Thanks!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

okay I am in


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

I'd take a look.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Me too.


----------



## GettingToKnowGSDs (Oct 25, 2017)

PMs sent!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

thank you -- 

for all considering the pedigree here are the requirements

"So, generally here's our situation. We both work full-time, but have the resources to hire a dog walker as needed until the pup is old enough to hold it throughout the day. We plan to crate train for daytime, M-F work hours. We're all home on the weekends other than just around town for activities. We plan to take the dog with us on some longer trips, camping, hiking, that kind of thing.

We have children around our house A LOT. Friends children visit, neighbors children, children that my daughter is friends with from preschool. The dog being trustworthy around children is essential - though even if trustworthy I would never leave him/her alone with anyone's children but my own, for liability. For obvious reasons though, a strong and consistent 'place' will be vital.

I plan to introduce an e-collar when he/she is old enough (with a professional trainer) because I'd like consistent off-leash control.

We have zero interest in competition or breeding or titling the dog - this will be a companion. However, we're very interested in doing sports for fun. For example, taking an agility class, doing some tracking for fun that kind of thing. Obedience classes will be non-negotiable and my goal there is to work up to a CGC test at the very least.

Any tips regarding the children? "


first time GSD owner?

I would not recommend a dog walker .

the litter has not been born yet?


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

OP 
"I'm thinking of just asking the breeder to choose the lowest drive female from the litter for us"

this is going to be hard to do - lol -


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I'd like to see it


Lee


----------



## GettingToKnowGSDs (Oct 25, 2017)

LOL fair enough. Although I keep learning more and more about this breed as I go through this process, and it seems what we're most looking for is what others on the board call the tail-wagging, social pup of the litter. High drive, as I've learned more about what that really means, doesn't scare us.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I don't know what I am allowed to say or not.

I did post the OP's earlier post on what they were looking for.

without mentioning names or details my opinion was that this is an excellent breeding --- impressive -- but not so much suited for the OP


----------



## NerdicEclipse (Feb 20, 2017)

GettingToKnowGSDs said:


> LOL fair enough. Although I keep learning more and more about this breed as I go through this process, and it seems what we're most looking for is what others on the board call the tail-wagging, social pup of the litter. High drive, as I've learned more about what that really means, doesn't scare us.


Good for you doing your research. Just really look into the drive aspect. Some folks hear that and just completely misinterpret what GSD owners mean by drive. A lot of people sadly get these dogs thinking they're going to be a pet. And while they are pets as well, they really need work to do. That doesn't mean they need to be a bomb sniffer or police dog but they need activity as well as mental stimulation. They are very smart dogs, very curious and have the capacity to cause a lot of very expensive damage and make people pull their hair out if they're not mentally stimulated as well as physically on a regular basis. Naturally it varies from dog to dog but they are a very interactive breed and have a lot of needs.

If you have an active family with members that are capable of working the dog as well, they make a great family addition. But some people misinterpret high drive to mean they like to play a lot of fetch and then they'll just lounge around the house the rest of the day. They like that too, but that ain't gonna do it. But that's the fun part. My family ***loves*** working with our dogs. We train constantly, we give them all sorts of games and jobs to do, we're working on agility and it's a blast. But it definitely puts and end to the relaxation and Netflix after a long day's work for the most part.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

NerdicEclipse said:


> Good for you doing your research. Just really look into the drive aspect. Some folks hear that and just completely misinterpret what GSD owners mean by drive. A lot of people sadly get these dogs thinking they're going to be a pet. And while they are pets as well, they really need work to do. That doesn't mean they need to be a bomb sniffer or police dog but they need activity as well as mental stimulation. They are very smart dogs, very curious and have the capacity to cause a lot of very expensive damage and make people pull their hair out if they're not mentally stimulated as well as physically on a regular basis. Naturally it varies from dog to dog but they are a very interactive breed and have a lot of needs.
> 
> If you have an active family with members that are capable of working the dog as well, they make a great family addition. But some people misinterpret high drive to mean they like to play a lot of fetch and then they'll just lounge around the house the rest of the day. They like that too, but that ain't gonna do it. But that's the fun part. My family ***loves*** working with our dogs. We train constantly, we give them all sorts of games and jobs to do, we're working on agility and it's a blast. But it definitely puts and end to the relaxation and Netflix after a long day's work for the most part.


this is right !

first time gsd owners (?) -==

Let me preface this by saying that the OP will be a good owner .

this dog is not a dog-park-dog , this dog is not a doggy-day-care-dog . 

this dog is going to be discriminating and not so open to multiple handlers ,

I feel it is a mistake to have walkers who will have a set of expectations different than yours - more lenient than you - and for that matter - the entire household should get on the same page 

the dog will find the ****** and exploit them - lol 

two people , working long hours , with social and family demands ?


----------



## NerdicEclipse (Feb 20, 2017)

carmspack said:


> this is right !
> 
> first time gsd owners (?) -==
> 
> ...


This is true. Everyone that handles the dog needs to be on the same page and unfortunately dog walkers or care providers typically won't do that. They simply don't have the time or interest due to the nature of what they do. 

GSD needs structure and lots of interaction. Anyone that cannot provide structure does not need to handle it because that's a recipe for disaster. Social, I've seen some do well with it but the breed overall is rather aloof by nature. They can definitely exist with others and even interact to a degree but this isn't (generally speaking) a dog to pass around. They can be intimidating and they know it and they'll try to pull a lot of nonsense that some folks have no idea how to handle.

They're a loving breed but their love comes with a requirement of structure. They'll walk all over anyone that won't provide it and if there's a ***** as Carmspack said, they'll exploit it and end up hurt, hurting someone, damaging something or even just giving you a LOT of obedience problems.


----------



## GettingToKnowGSDs (Oct 25, 2017)

carmspack said:


> thank you --
> 
> for all considering the pedigree here are the requirements
> 
> ...



Sorry, I missed these questions before. Husband had a GSD as a kid, I grew up around hunting retrievers. We’ve wanted a GSD for a long time now but just last year finally got to a place time and space wise to accomodate it. The litter isn’t born yet, no.


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

Very nice breeding! A super nice breeding for a working dog or sport.


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

Pm me the pedigrees ? I’m curious


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Me too please!


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

I'd like to see the pedigree as well if you don't mind.


----------

